# Tenerife ! Enjoying the sun.



## nerodog (Feb 19, 2022)

Arrived at the Santa Barbara  Ocean and Golf Resort, Golf del Sur. Close to airport. Nice sprawling resort. Have a 1BR seaview , large balcony overlooking ocean and refurbished   condo. Comfy but too tight for 4. 2 persons for comfort  and privacy.  Lots of Covid measures in place and ID of where you are staying is completed at airport following  arrival.  You can fill out ahead of time for scanning.  Overall  a nice Resort . Will post a current review.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 19, 2022)

More photos


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks nice! Enjoy. Did you rent or was it an exchange?


----------



## nerodog (Feb 19, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Looks nice! Enjoy. Did you rent or was it an exchange?


Exchange  RCI


----------

